# VIDEO - another way to re-tension blinds without using tools



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

How to re-tension blinds without tools other than a screwdriver -


----------



## vwlt28 (Oct 5, 2011)

Brilliant video Dave, checked out all your others as well. Keep up the good work. 

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another Gem Dave, perhaps mention not to pull the the flat end of the rod/motor too far or it'll have to be retentioned the other more difficult way.

I have another project for you to do a vid on.

The aluminium rail at the bottom of S4 blinds has a groove with a length of plastic wire in it, the blind is simply wrapped around this in a open loop, then the ally rail is slid along it and job done, but over tight blinds when flying up, can cause the blind to slowly pull back round, until it is no longer held in the groove, this was the problem with mine which I mentioned before, I know how to sort it, but you and your lovely assistant could do a useful video on it.

Also when titling the vids for YT, it might help YT searches to find them if you add the name of the part you're fixing, especially for blinds as there are thousands of domestic tips which usually don't apply to us.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good stuff.


Paul.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Another Gem Dave, perhaps mention not to pull the the flat end of the rod/motor too far or it'll have to be retentioned the other more difficult way.
> 
> I have another project for you to do a vid on.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev,

Is the S4 blind the one in this video? I'm not too sure what these blinds are called. I think they're called Remis/Hartal but I didn't see anything that said S4 on them?

*Bottom Blind Material* - Is this the black-out blind at the bottom of the blind (shiny foil/cream material)?

Do you know who sells this material? I'd like to change some of mine as they are a bit discoloured. Everyone I spoke to would only sell the complete blind, they didn't know if you could buy the material on it's own.

YT search - this is all new to me! I tried to include relevant search terms (Motorhome/RV/caravan etc etc) I only had MHF in mind when I made them and always post links to the vids in Tech/Mech so I'm hoping other members will be able to find them easily through this site or if another member links them to the relevant thread.

Can you post a picture of this bottom blind and the offending part so I can see which bit failed?

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have any black out blind material David but I do have a couple of sq.m. black fly screen material brought back from the states.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Is the S4 blind the one in this video? I'm not too sure what these blinds are called. I think they're called Remis/Hartal but I didn't see anything that said S4 on them?
> 
> ...


Dave, the S4 is a Seitz blind *auto download info here* they have window info in one of the pane corners as does the Polyplastic ones, so might be worth a look at yours.

As said before the van is no longer with me, but if you imagine a pencil with a piece of paper wrapped in a U around it, stuff the pencil in a groove, the paper won't pull out, they seem to use the same system on all the windows I've seen, at the roller end and the loose end where the bar is that you hold to pull them up or down.

See if this pic and drawing helps, I completely altered a pair of Remis blinds for the vans back doors, adjusting width and height to fit, dead easy to do, I know what to do to fix the blind when it comes loose, but there is nothing I could find on the net telling or showing how to achieve it, I can PM my number to explain betterer if you like.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dave, the S4 is a Seitz blind *auto download info here* they have window info in one of the pane corners as does the Polyplastic ones, so might be worth a look at yours.
> 
> As said before the van is no longer with me, but if you imagine a pencil with a piece of paper wrapped in a U around it, stuff the pencil in a groove, the paper won't pull out, they seem to use the same system on all the windows I've seen, at the roller end and the loose end where the bar is that you hold to pull them up or down.


It sounds very much like the job I did in this video - 




*Plastic rod wraps around material to keep it in place when you slide it into the metal arm.* 
The original flyscreen was stitched, but I used a slightly thicker fly screen material that didn't need stitching as it held it tight with just the plastic rod.

Do you know where I can get hold of the shiny/cream material for the bottom section of the blind?

If I can locate the material, I'll do a video for the bottom section.

Dave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> It sounds very much like the job I did in this video -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the blind material Dave? silver outside cream inside, Leisure spares etc will keep it for Seitz, it'll be similar stuff I reckon, so just find the right size, if it's too wide use a 1mm cutting disc, it does very slightly melt it, but it doesn't damage the blind and flicks off easily, wrap it around a brush handle you don't like, don't cut it loose, it'll make a right mess, I had/have some spare spring motors and rollers with the groove, about 100mm long.

If you meant something other than the blind post a still if you can please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blind test cut, it's wrapped around a sacrificial grooved roller to ensure it cannot move, the roller need to be shortened anyhoo


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dave, the S4 is a Seitz blind *auto download info here* they have window info in one of the pane corners as does the Polyplastic ones, so might be worth a look at yours.
> 
> As said before the van is no longer with me, but if you imagine a pencil with a piece of paper wrapped in a U around it, stuff the pencil in a groove, the paper won't pull out, they seem to use the same system on all the windows I've seen, at the roller end and the loose end where the bar is that you hold to pull them up or down.
> 
> See if this pic and drawing helps, I completely altered a pair of Remis blinds for the vans back doors, adjusting width and height to fit, dead easy to do, I know what to do to fix the blind when it comes loose, but there is nothing I could find on the net telling or showing how to achieve it, I can PM my number to explain betterer if you like.


How did you solve yours Kev?

I haven't done the bottom section of the blind before. I'm guessing I would either ask Karen to stitch the material leaving a small loop to slide the rod in or I would put a bit of 'craft it' glue along the back edge to hold it in place if it didn't feel like the rod was going to hold it firmly.

Could it be the screens were too tight putting added pressure on the material?

A few people have mentioned they thought I wasn't putting enough tension on the rollers, but I honestly don't think they need loads of tension. Enough tension the blinds don't droop seems enough for me?

Where are you, Kev? I think we should meet up and do a few videos together. You advise and I'll stand in front of the camera with my amazing good looks (now I'm over chicken pox!)



raynipper said:


> I don't have any black out blind material David but I do have a couple of sq.m. black fly screen material brought back from the states.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,

I've found brilliant material for the flyscreen section. It's a fibreglass material so you can give it a wash without it shrinking or distorting and it always remains white. It's only a few pounds per metre (or even cheaper if you buy a roll) and it looks brilliant. So much better than the original material!

It's the bottom material I'm struggling to find - the outside is shiny foiled backed and the inside is an off white. It's a proper black-out material to stop sunlight and heat entering the van. Your windows should have the same set up - top is flyscreen - bottom is blackout material


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> How did you solve yours Kev?
> 
> I haven't done the bottom section of the blind before. I'm guessing I would either ask Karen to stitch the material leaving a small loop to slide the rod in or I would put a bit of 'craft it' glue along the back edge to hold it in place if it didn't feel like the rod was going to hold it firmly.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave I'm near Leeds, I don't think ours were stitched at all, but can't be thinking about is as the edge which popped out wasn't

I'll PM you my number later, Tea just popped up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you seen this Dave.

*Link to download from my dropbox*


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have you seen this Dave.
> 
> *Link to download from my dropbox*


Hi Kev,

I had a look at instruction manual. I don't they're the same as my blinds. They are similar but a lot of the fittings and guide arms are very different to mine.

Maybe I have an older model?


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Blind test cut, it's wrapped around a sacrificial grooved roller to ensure it cannot move, the roller need to be shortened anyhoo


Cheers Kev,

Thats the stuff I'm looking for - the shiny blind material in your pic (shiny one side, cream inside)

I'll check leisure parts for prices :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I had a look at instruction manual. I don't they're the same as my blinds. They are similar but a lot of the fittings and guide arms are very different to mine.
> 
> Maybe I have an older model?


Yours don't look like Seitz though Dave.

There will be a name on them somewhere for ordering spares, probably on the glass in a corner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> How did you solve yours Kev?
> 
> I haven't done the bottom section of the blind before. I'm guessing I would either ask Karen to stitch the material leaving a small loop to slide the rod in or I would put a bit of 'craft it' glue along the back edge to hold it in place if it didn't feel like the rod was going to hold it firmly.
> 
> ...


Is the fly screen material black or white, I prefer the black as it sort of goes invisible and doesn't need to be cleaned, and do you have a link?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Cheers Kev,
> 
> Thats the stuff I'm looking for - the shiny blind material in your pic (shiny one side, cream inside)
> 
> I'll check leisure parts for prices :smile2:


The blind material is part of a Remis product, but it's all very similar, you should be able to order it at any of the online suppliers such as :-

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk

Just a matter of ordering the correct size, but I wonder if any of the domestic market do anything similar.


----------

